# Genie and mini genie questions



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

1. Do the mini genies have a hdd or is main genie the only one with a hdd?

2. I have Internet and Phone with cable company. Cable modem/router connects Internet. Does DTV connect 2 cables to main genie or just 1? How would they connect Internet for DTV on main genie, cable from dish?

3. Since TVs connected to mini genies can record, can you keep each units recorded shows private?

4. I assume the mini genies would be silent if they don't record, but how about the main genie, such as any noise issue?

5. I know DTV has enticing promotions now, but after one year, how much would for equipment, taxes and fees cost?

I now have cable for everything, but considering DTV for just TV.

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

1. The mini-genies are just little boxes almost as small as a pack of cigarettes. All recording is done on the Genie.

2. I also have internet and phone with my cable company. Internet connection is done through wi-fi.

3. No, you can see the list of all recorded programs from any tv.

4. No noise that I could detect, but I don't sit with my ear against the Genie while watching tv.

5. I'm still waiting to see that one myself.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

1. No, no drive at all. They have nothing but the guts needed to drive the RVU client, not even a tuner. (They use a Genie tuner)

2. They can connect your Genie to the Internet 1 of 3 ways. They could use a Cinema Connection Kit (CCK) that hooks into your DECA "cloud" and to your router. They could also just run network cable from your Genie to your router if it's close enough. IF your Genie is an HR44 it can be hooked up via WiFi. The "preferred" method is using the CCK.

3. No, everything is recorded and see on the Genie.

4. The Genie Clients and Genie are completely silent.

5. Your mileage may vary. The only way to know for sure is to call DirecTV.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys for the information.

I could go hard-wired to the HR 44 for on demand, and wouldn't that be the best way?

I have a choice where to put the HR 44 and in my den would be easiest installation for them, but concern for noise has me thinking may be better to have it in another room. I often sit quite close to the TV in my den when on the computer. Fan noise or hdd noise is annoying. I have all SSD in my computer.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, hardwired to the '44 is "a good thing". I'm with you on fan noise, why I have a Genie client in the BR. But the Genies are much quieter than previous HDRs.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

How about loss of signal? I live in the Poconos, and winters have their share of snow. My daughter says DTV often loses signal with rain and snow, and she is afraid of losing programs to record.

The HR 44 has, I believe, a terrabyte hdd. When I had DTV in the past, I believe it was a HR 24 and it had a 500GB hdd, not sure of the model, but am sure it was 500GB. The unit was extremely quiet, so how does the HR 44 compare to that one?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> How about loss of signal? I live in the Poconos, and winters have their share of snow. My daughter says DTV often loses signal with rain and snow, and she is afraid of losing programs to record.
> 
> The HR 44 has, I believe, a terrabyte hdd. When I had DTV in the past, I believe it was a HR 24 and it had a 500GB hdd, not sure of the model, but am sure it was 500GB. The unit was extremely quiet, so how does the HR 44 compare to that one?


You're going to get loss of signal in heavy storms, no way around that. It generally only lasts a few minutes though.

The HR44's are silent.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> You're going to get loss of signal in heavy storms, no way around that. It generally only lasts a few minutes though.
> 
> The HR44's are silent.


Well, silent definitely sounds good, but I think that could be a matter of perception. If you sit within three feet of the HR 44, is it silent when recording?


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

One more question, if for some reason you need to do a reset or reboot, would that only be done on the main genie HR 44?


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

This thing is silent, believe me. You can reboot from the Genie to reset the system, even for when the clients mess up. You can reset the clients as well, but usually any problems with the clients are caused by the Genie so you may as well reset from there.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Well, silent definitely sounds good, but I think that could be a matter of perception. If you sit within three feet of the HR 44, is it silent when recording?


Yes. The only time I hear anything from my HR44 is when it reboots.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> One more question, if for some reason you need to do a reset or reboot, would that only be done on the main genie HR 44?


That depends on why you are rebooting, resetting. The Genie and Genie Client are rebooted individually.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Yes. The only time I hear anything from my HR44 is when it reboots.


So no hdd vibration or whine from what you say, which is surprising for a unit with terabyte hdd. Have you found any difference between client (mini genie) and HR 44 when using remote function?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> So no hdd vibration or whine from what you say, which is surprising for a unit with terabyte hdd. Have you found any difference between client (mini genie) and HR 44 when using remote function?


Again, silent...

No difference at all. Using a Genie MiniClient is the same as using the Genie itself.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Again, silent...
> 
> No difference at all. Using a Genie MiniClient is the same as using the Genie itself.


I guess the issue was with HR 34 and it's minis. I read people comments about that mini difference on the internet.

Sounds good from what you say, especially silent and functionality.

Thanks!


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

The mini has no moving parts. It's just a wireless remote control "base" for the Genie, so to speak. There is one difference between the clients and the Genie as far as the remote. You can't do PIP on the tv's that have the clients.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

As for snow, you can install a dish heater to help with that.

Mine is in a location I can just brush it off.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

mystic7 said:


> The mini has no moving parts. It's just a wireless remote control "base" for the Genie, so to speak. There is one difference between the clients and the Genie as far as the remote. You can't do PIP on the tv's that have the clients.


Yes, I can see why the mini would be silent, but my concern was for the HR 44, which has a fan and hdd.

I had DTV in the past and recall snow was sometimes a problem. Once we had no TV service for a day because of the snow. My dish is high up on the roof, two-story house with full basement.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You can have your dish installed in a pole if you think weather is a concern


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

peds48 said:


> You can have your dish installed in a pole if you think weather is a concern


They would have to install a pole and not sure that is feasible. I am on an incline with lots of trees around the house, which is probably why they need to put the dish high up on the roof. I am in the Pocono Mountain area.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

How high up on the roof? If it requires the installer to get off a ladder, then they probably won't install it.

You also don't want it where it can't be reached during the winter w/o a dish heater as dpeters11 mentioned.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

trh said:


> How high up on the roof? If it requires the installer to get off a ladder, then they probably won't install it.
> 
> You also don't want it where it can't be reached during the winter w/o a dish heater as dpeters11 mentioned.


Yes, it does require an installer to get off a ladder. The SWIM dish was installed years ago, but I assume any new dish would either be in same location or near where present exists. I don't know about a dish heater. How much would it cost to have it installed, including purchase?

I expect them to replace present dish if necessary in same location. I mean, they wouldn't put another dish in a different location requiring me to have 2 dishes?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

OSHA requires that if the installers have to get off a ladder and the roof is higher than 6' off the ground, they have to use fall protection. Fall protection isn't something most installers are willing to do nor are they willing to risk a first-time fine of $7,000 ($70,000 if OSHA has fined the company previously for the same violation). Fall protection for dish installers didn't get a lot of visibility until recently. So yes, they may end up installing a second dish. Or they may choose to ignore federal regulations; but that isn't DirecTV's policy. 

But since you live in a snow area, you should install the dish where you can reach it from a ladder to clean or service it. Your installer may go on the roof today without fall protection, but he probably won't come January when your dish needs to be realigned due to a bad storm, but you have snow on your roof.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

trh said:


> OSHA requires that if the installers have to get off a ladder and the roof is higher than 6' off the ground, they have to use fall protection. Fall protection isn't something most installers are willing to do nor are they willing to risk a first-time fine of $7,000 ($70,000 if OSHA has fined the company previously for the same violation). Fall protection for dish installers didn't get a lot of visibility until recently. So yes, they may end up installing a second dish. Or they may choose to ignore federal regulations; but that isn't DirecTV's policy.
> 
> But since you live in a snow area, you should install the dish where you can reach it from a ladder to clean or service it. Your installer may go on the roof today without fall protection, but he probably won't come January when your dish needs to be realigned due to a bad storm, but you have snow on your roof.
> 
> Because we have lots of tall trees where I live, I don't think what you suggest is possible. I would either have to live with the occasional loss of signal, which doesn't only happen with snow, or stay with my cable company.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

note that fall protection enforcement varies greatly by market. So while there is a policy is not "written" in stone


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Fall protection law doesn't vary by market though.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> Fall protection law doesn't vary by market though.


and who is implying this?????

what good is a law if it does not get enforced? !rolling


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Since my SWM dish had one coax going to the DVR, I don't need a new dish.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> and who is implying this?????
> what good is a law if it does not get enforced? !rolling


Seriously?

The law was put in place to save lifes. Just because there may not be an OSHA inspector within 100 miles doesn't mean it isn't a good law and that the law should be ignored.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> Since my SWM dish had one coax going to the DVR, I don't need a new dish.


Not necessarily.

What equipment do you have now and what will you have/keep if you get a genie installed?

If you go over nine turners, your LNB might need to be changed.

Is there one coax coming off the dish to a splitter right now? Or is there four wires coming off the dish to a multi-switch?


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

trh said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> What equipment do you have now and what will you have/keep if you get a genie installed?
> 
> ...


----------



## yanksno1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Do I still need the Whole-Home DVR Service fee for just the Genie and the Genie clients? I do have 2 other DVRs, but they won't be on the whole home network.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

yanksno1 said:


> Do I still need the Whole-Home DVR Service fee for just the Genie and the Genie clients? I do have 2 other DVRs, but they won't be on the whole home network.


My understanding is when having Genie and clients you get that Whole-Home DVR service fee.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

yanksno1 said:


> Do I still need the Whole-Home DVR Service fee for just the Genie and the Genie clients? I do have 2 other DVRs, but they won't be on the whole home network.


Yes, otherwise the clients won't work.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> Seriously?
> 
> The law was put in place to save lifes. Just because there may not be an OSHA inspector within 100 miles doesn't mean it isn't a good law and that the law should be ignored.


But....you keep missing the point.... I never said it wasn't

All I said is that this is not enforced everywhere, this is a FACT.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> 1. No, no drive at all. They have nothing but the guts needed to drive the RVU client, not even a tuner. (They use a Genie tuner)
> 
> 2. They can connect your Genie to the Internet 1 of 3 ways. They could use a Cinema Connection Kit (CCK) that hooks into your DECA "cloud" and to your router. They could also just run network cable from your Genie to your router if it's close enough. IF your Genie is an HR44 it can be hooked up via WiFi. The "preferred" method is using the CCK.
> 
> ...


The Clients are silent but not the Genie. There is a fan in the Genie, HR44, and it does work. I believe it was Solid Signal's review that said HR44 Genie is not as quiet as HR24.

The only silent DVR I know of is sitting in my house, 500GB hdd_with_no_fan.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Cavicchi said:


> Well, silent definitely sounds good, but I think that could be a matter of perception. If you sit within three feet of the HR 44, is it silent when recording?


I can verify that the HR44 is silent. The hard drive *shouldn't* make any noise, but it all depends on the hard drive. Some hard drives start out silent and over time make more noise. That's just something we will all have to live with until solid state drives are the norm. The power supply on the HR44 is external which eliminates the need for constant fan cooling, there is a fan that does kick on if the unit gets too hot. So if the ambient temperature in the room is high the fan may kick on to protect the system.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inf0z said:


> I can verify that the HR44 is silent. The hard drive *shouldn't* make any noise, but it all depends on the hard drive. Some hard drives start out silent and over time make more noise. That's just something we will all have to live with until solid state drives are the norm. The power supply on the HR44 is external which eliminates the need for constant fan cooling, there is a fan that does kick on if the unit gets too hot. So if the ambient temperature in the room is high the fan may kick on to protect the system.


Bottom line is the HR44 is not silent. Silent is my HD DVR with no fan. You could say the HR44 is almost silent, but to say silent is not accurate.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Bottom line is the HR44 is not silent. Silent is my HD DVR with no fan. You could say the HR44 is almost silent, but to say silent is not accurate.


The HR44 IS silent. The fan is not on 24/7. Only at boot time and IF it gets hot. If you keep the HR44 in an area that has air movement the fan doesn't kick on.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm sure the 44 makes some noise, but I haven't heard it. Got one installed last week. Moved an HR24 out of the Living Room and put the 44 in it's place. The 24 we could sometimes hear; but not never when the TV was on.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I've never heard the fan go on on my hr44 except for its check on boot up.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I've never heard the fan go on on my hr44 except for its check on boot up.


Same here, not once.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Same here, not once.


Same. I have it in my bedroom and my AC and bedroom ceiling fan make more noise than the HR44.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

The HR44 is not silent, and cannot be advertised as such. I have a PS3 and xbox 360 in my den, aside from TV and computer. Since I smoke a pipe, I keep the door to my den closed when smoking. Playing the PS3 or xbox results in the room getting quite warm, even in winter! I have central air and even with that on, the room is around 80 degrees with PS3 or xbox 360 use. Now, my HD 500GB DVR from cable is S_I_L_E_N_T because there is no fan inside.

I don't know why some persist in trying to say the HR44 is silent when it has a fan! A fan makes noise and any such noise negates the silent designation.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> I don't know why some persist in trying to say the HR44 is silent when it has a fan! A fan makes noise and any such noise negates the silent designation.


A fan makes noise only when it's running. The only time the fan runs on the HR44 is on boot up.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> A fan makes noise only when it's running. The only time the fan runs on the HR44 is on boot up.


No, that is not an accurate statement. The fan will run when temperature dictates. In addition, any fan noise disqualifies it from being silent. Maybe you need to look up the meaning of silent.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, how about for 95.894% of definitions of "silent"?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> No, that is not an accurate statement. The fan will run when temperature dictates. In addition, any fan noise disqualifies it from being silent. Maybe you need to look up the meaning of silent.


Well if you don't keep it in a sweat box the fan has no need to kick on. The fan only runs on my HR44 at boot time therefore it is silent unless it is booting and even then the fan is only on for like 3 seconds.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> No, that is not an accurate statement. The fan will run when temperature dictates. In addition, any fan noise disqualifies it from being silent. Maybe you need to look up the meaning of silent.


My unit has never once reached that tempeture to require the fan to go on. It'd probably have to be in a tight unventilated place, and if its that hot, then you'd probably see it get fried if there wasn't some type of fan on it. The hr44 has great ventilation a Hi Definition heat syncs to keep the fan from needing to come on.

So that means it is as silent as you cable DVR without a fan, unless it gets so hot that it'd die without it, which if your cable DVR was in that position, it'd just die.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> My unit has never once reached that tempeture to require the fan to go on. It'd probably have to be in a tight unventilated place, and if its that hot, then you'd probably see it get fried if there wasn't some type of fan on it. The hr44 has great ventilation a Hi Definition heat syncs to keep the fan from needing to come on.
> 
> So that means it is as silent as you cable DVR without a fan, unless it gets so hot that it'd die without it, which if your cable DVR was in that position, it'd just die.


No, it is not as silent as my DVR. My DVR never makes noise, whether starting or operating, regardless of the temperature.

Years ago they had silent movies, and they called them silent because there was no sound. Even if your DVR just makes noise upon starting, it is not silent. No noise = silent.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cavicchi said:


> Years ago they had silent movies, and they called them silent because there was no sound.


Completely, utterly WRONG!!!!!!


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Completely, utterly WRONG!!!!!!


Oh, you mean the music? That was just for the audience. There was no talking, and what is a movie without talking?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Cavicchi said:


> Oh, you mean the music? That was just for the audience. There was no talking, and what is a movie without talking?


A movie. What was watched for several decades.

Can we let this go now?


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Really guys, the HR44 is not a silent DVR. If you want to believe it is, go ahead. The fan in HR44 makes noise, my DVR doesn't have a fan, and there is no noise. I can have my room at 80 degrees Fahrenheit and still no noise--even with the windows and door closed.

Now I am done with this topic. I really have better ways to spend my time.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> A movie. What was watched for several decades.
> 
> Can we let this go now?


Please please let it go! It is getting pretty ridiculous and tiring at this point. A diversified sharing of opinions is what forums are good for. People have different opinions, respect that and move on.

Obviously Cavccichi's HR44 is not silent,to him. That might be good for some one to know. I have never heard mine.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Really guys, the HR44 is not a silent DVR. If you want to believe it is, go ahead. The fan in HR44 makes noise, my DVR doesn't have a fan, and there is no noise. I can have my room at 80 degrees Fahrenheit and still no noise--even with the windows and door closed.
> 
> Now I am done with this topic. I really have better ways to spend my time.


Well if it has something that has potential to make noise means it is not silent thaen your cable DVR isn't silent either since it has a hard drive that can and will make noise someday. It's the same thing.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Well if it has something that has potential to make noise means it is not silent thaen your cable DVR isn't silent either since it has a hard drive that can and will make noise someday. It's the same thing.


I don't see it as the same thing at all. According to what I've read from you guys, the fan makes noise on starting, aside from when it needs to cool the system.

Someone thinks I have an HR44, no I do not. I have a DVR with no fan. When the hdd in my DVR makes noise, I can exchange it for another without losing the recorded programs on other DVRs in my house, the ones used by other people in my house. I have done that, exchanging DVR. The only time this hdd makes noise is when it is going bad. All HDDs will eventually fail, but when mine does, I don't lose recordings on the other DVRs.

I can sit within 3 feet of my DVR and hear nothing, regardless of room temperature or starting.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh, you mean the music? That was just for the audience. There was no talking, and what is a movie without talking?


Well you said the silent movies had no sound, but yet there is music. doesn't music qualify as sound? Perhaps your definition of silent is "mess up" as well


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Well you said the silent movies had no sound, but yet there is music. doesn't music qualify as sound? Perhaps your definition of silent is "mess up" as well


From Wikipedia: A *silent film* is a film with no synchronized recorded sound, especially with no spoken dialogue.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

From Wikipedia: A silent film is a film with no synchronized recorded sound, especially with no spoken dialogue.

SOOO your definition of "silent" varies depending on how is used. You keep arguing the HR44 are not silent but yet gave a terrible example of "silent" !rolling


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> I don't see it as the same thing at all. According to what I've read from you guys, the fan makes noise on starting, aside from when it needs to cool the system.
> 
> Someone thinks I have an HR44, no I do not. I have a DVR with no fan. When the hdd in my DVR makes noise, I can exchange it for another without losing the recorded programs on other DVRs in my house, the ones used by other people in my house. I have done that, exchanging DVR. The only time this hdd makes noise is when it is going bad. All HDDs will eventually fail, but when mine does, I don't lose recordings on the other DVRs.
> 
> I can sit within 3 feet of my DVR and hear nothing, regardless of room temperature or starting.


I haven't had to start up my folks hrs for a year. theonlytome they reboot is if you have a power failure or they get a software update. thats very rare. We aren't talking about hitting the power button. We are talking about plugging it into power. No one does that on a regular basis.

And last I saw, it would need to hit well over 140 degrees to have the fan kick in. When was the last time anything hit that temperature and you didn't want a fan near it? If your current DVr hit that temp it'd likely shut off just like the dtv ones do.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> From Wikipedia: A *silent film* is a film with no synchronized recorded sound, especially with no spoken dialogue.


So you think they couldn't hear the film projector going?


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I haven't had to start up my folks hrs for a year. theonlytome they reboot is if you have a power failure or they get a software update. thats very rare. We aren't talking about hitting the power button. We are talking about plugging it into power. No one does that on a regular basis.
> 
> And last I saw, it would need to hit well over 140 degrees to have the fan kick in. When was the last time anything hit that temperature and you didn't want a fan near it? If your current DVr hit that temp it'd likely shut off just like the dtv ones do.


Is that 140 degrees room temperature? What is the recommended room temperature to keep that fan sleeping? If you have documentation to backup what you said, please post it here, thanks!


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I've never heard the fan go on on my hr44 except for its check on boot up.


Didn't you say above only on reboot?

Well, anyway, on starting it's still noise and not silent. You wouldn't hear a fan on start-up if there was no fan.

The minis are silent, the HR44 is not silent.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

No, hard drive temp. Yes I know it to be true because I had a fan die in an old unit ages ago and it would tell you the temperature of the unit and that it was trying to lower the temperature to a acceptable temp 140 before it would start up again like normal.

And seriously, how often do you start up a DVR? Reboot or plug in is the same thing. These are things that are done very very rare. 

The hr44 is silent for all normal operation. Is that better? And normal operation is what you have 99.99 percent of the time over the course of a year.

No one is going to ever hear their hr44 while watching TV. Its just not going to happen unless something is broken with it.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know about you, but my DVR and TV start up together. What happened with your old unit has nothing to do with the HR44.

Perception of silence has much to do with environment. I live in the country with no houses in back of me. I can pretty much tell when the mail comes by hearing a car go by. My room is dead silent. I can sit within three feet of operating DVR and will not hear anything, whether starting or operating.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Cavicchi said:


> I don't know about you, but my DVR and TV start up together. What happened with your old unit has nothing to do with the HR44.
> 
> Perception of silence has much to do with environment. I live in the country with no houses in back of me. I can pretty much tell when the mail comes by hearing a car go by. My room is dead silent. I can sit within three feet of operating DVR and will not hear anything, whether starting or operating.


Same here. I live in a very rural area on 52 acres. I have never had a noise issue with any of my HD DVRs.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> Same here. I live in a very rural area on 52 acres. I have never had a noise issue with any of my HD DVRs.


Well, I couldn't say the same with previous DTV DVRs. The only DVR I've ever had that was completely silent within 3 feet is my current fanless model.

I have a PS3 sitting on a shelf above the DVR, and the PS3 generates a lot of heat, as does my xbox 360, so that may be different then most setups.

Even with the central air on, my room gets to 80 degrees. The door to my den is closed when smoking (pipe) and windows are mostly closed in summer and, of course, in winter. I have 3-zone oil baseboard heating with my den on a separate zone. I save money on oil in winter by using xbox 360 

Oh, I am saying silent with no sound on from TV, like sitting 3 feet away with movie on without sound.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> How about loss of signal? I live in the Poconos, and winters have their share of snow.


Ice and Heavy wet snow," like when its snowing above 30 degrees" are problems. Keep it in reach so it can be cleaned off. I always use hot water, its simple and you don't have to touch the dish.
I too live in the Poconos


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

My HR23 is the only receiver that can be heard, and barely at that. HR24and HR34, well if I stick my ear up to them yes they make noise. 
My living room clock and parakeet make far more noise then any of my HR equipment.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Ice and Heavy wet snow," like when its snowing above 30 degrees" are problems. Keep it in reach so it can be cleaned off. I always use hot water, its simple and you don't have to touch the dish.
> I too live in the Poconos


It can't be in reach. They had to put the dish on roof and it's way up there, 2-story house with full basement. We had problems sometimes with rain! I am really much better off with cable, but if I had a "good" deal with DTV, I would make the switch. I was going to do that with a package deal from Verizon, but DTV axed it.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

damondlt said:


> My HR23 is the only receiver that can be heard, and barely at that. HR24and HR34, well if I stick my ear up to them yes they make noise.
> My living room clock and parakeet make far more noise then any of my HR equipment.


I don't have any such noises to mask what my DVR does, and I think that has been made clear in an earlier post.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, I think we've covered what noise is and isn't several times, and have reached the flagellation of morbid equines stage.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> It can't be in reach. They had to put the dish on roof and it's way up there, 2-story house with full basement. We had problems sometimes with rain! I am really much better off with cable, but if I had a "good" deal with DTV, I would make the switch. I was going to do that with a package deal from Verizon, but DTV axed it.


If you live off of 196, like Pocono farms PCP area , those are bad for Satellite service. I have a rental there, and they have rules about cutting down trees, which makes matters worse.

If you are having issues with rain, then you either have a poorly aligned dish, or some leaves or branches are in the view of the dish.

Unless its a Large thunder storm in the southern sky, you should have NO signal issues with rain if you have a clear LOS.
My guess if your Dish is on the roof, then you must have a ton of trees!

You are going to hate Directv even more in the winter living in the Poconos without a dish heater or a low mounted dish.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> I don't know about you, but my DVR and TV start up together. What happened with your old unit has nothing to do with the HR44.
> 
> Perception of silence has much to do with environment. I live in the country with no houses in back of me. I can pretty much tell when the mail comes by hearing a car go by. My room is dead silent. I can sit within three feet of operating DVR and will not hear anything, whether starting or operating.


DirecTV DVRs are never really turned off. They just go into standby mode which just turns off their display outputs. So, when hitting the power button to turn on the TV an the DVR, while the TV is turned on, the DVR is just turning on the display outputs. So, it is not as if everytime you turn on the TV you would then hear the fan kick on in the DVR.



inkahauts said:


> No, hard drive temp. Yes I know it to be true because I had a fan die in an old unit ages ago and it would tell you the temperature of the unit and that it was trying to lower the temperature to a acceptable temp 140 before it would start up again like normal.
> 
> And seriously, how often do you start up a DVR? Reboot or plug in is the same thing. These are things that are done very very rare.
> 
> ...


Exactly. You'll hear the fan when you first boot up the DVR or on a reboot, but while it is normally running for day-to-day use, the fan will not run unless the hard drive temp gets excessive. I even keep my one Genie in a small cabinet below a TV stand with other electronics on top of it and when I've checked the temp for it, it has never been excessive.

- Merg


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

damondlt said:


> If you live off of 196, like Pocono farms PCP area , those are bad for Satellite service. I have a rental there, and they have rules about cutting down trees, which makes matters worse.
> 
> If you are having issues with rain, then you either have a poorly aligned dish, or some leaves or branches are in the view of the dish.
> 
> ...


Yes, lots of trees, and a mountain.

When I had DTV service, I called to let them know I was having signal problems. DTV was "kind" enough to say for $50 dollars they would have someone come out and take a look. I didn't have the "protection plan." I don't have a protection plan with cable, nor do I need one. They come free of charge and within a day or two at most.

That is why I said I'm much better off with cable.

Forgot to add I don't live anywhere near 196 or Pocono farms.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

The Merg said:


> DirecTV DVRs are never really turned off. They just go into standby mode which just turns off their display outputs. So, when hitting the power button to turn on the TV an the DVR, while the TV is turned on, the DVR is just turning on the display outputs. So, it is not as if everytime you turn on the TV you would then hear the fan kick on in the DVR.
> 
> Exactly. You'll hear the fan when you first boot up the DVR or on a reboot, but while it is normally running for day-to-day use, the fan will not run unless the hard drive temp gets excessive. I even keep my one Genie in a small cabinet below a TV stand with other electronics on top of it and when I've checked the temp for it, it has never been excessive.
> 
> - Merg


My question to you is with your room virtually silent, the temperature holding to 80 degrees for at least an hour, is your HR 44 silent sitting 3 feet away?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Yes, lots of trees, and a mountain.
> 
> When I had DTV service, I called to let them know I was having signal problems. DTV was "kind" enough to say for $50 dollars they would have someone come out and take a look. I didn't have the "protection plan." I don't have a protection plan with cable, nor do I need one. They come free of charge and within a day or two at most.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Satellite is not always the best answer.
And in the Poconos wide open flat fields are hard to come by.

I live in the Newfoundland Area, where OTA is a no go.

I had Blue ridge cable and its fairly good. Sure no whole home DVR but it doesn't cost Hundreds to get HD DVRs in every room either. Right now Directv is only $5 cheaper then Blue ridge Cable on a 4 room HD DVR system .

Sad since this time last year it was $20 cheaper per month.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> My question to you is with your room virtually silent, the temperature holding to 80 degrees for at least an hour, is your HR 44 silent sitting 3 feet away?


I don't necessarily sit that close to it, but I keep the thermostat in my house at 80 during the summer. In my bedroom where my HR44 is, the ceiling fan is continually running and I don't notice it. I also had an HR24 in the bedroom and that I could hear when I was sitting on my bed even with the ceiling fan on.

- Merg


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

damondlt said:


> I agree with you Satellite is not always the best answer.
> And in the Poconos wide open flat fields are hard to come by.
> 
> I live in the Newfoundland Area, where OTA is a no go.
> ...


I have BRC for everything, phone, Internet, and TV. I am very happy with them, nothing I can say bad about the company. I love their DVR.

We don't watch many channels, or that much TV except for my wife. I use my PS3 more than my TV. I use my computer my than I watch TV. I watch HBO for True Blood, Game of Thrones, Boardwalk Empire, and Bill Maher, and sometimes for boxing. I sometimes watch MLB network, or a baseball game. My daughter doesn't watch much TV and mainly records stuff.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

The Merg said:


> I don't necessarily sit that close to it, but I keep the thermostat in my house at 80 during the summer. In my bedroom where my HR44 is, the ceiling fan is continually running and I don't notice it. I also had an HR24 in the bedroom and that I could hear when I was sitting on my bed even with the ceiling fan on.
> 
> - Merg


Does your ceiling fan make noise?

I am asking within 3 feet with no sound from anything and just listening. It is like watching a movie with extended part where there is no music, sound effects, or dialogue.

Do you think DTV could advertise the HR44 as a silent DVR?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> Does your ceiling fan make noise?
> 
> I am asking within 3 feet with no sound from anything and just listening. It is like watching a movie with extended part where there is no music, sound effects, or dialogue.
> 
> Do you think DTV could advertise the HR44 as a silent DVR?


Stand-by... Going to sit in front of it with the ceiling fan off...

- Merg


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Stand-by... Going to sit in front of it with the ceiling fan off...
> 
> - Merg


Make it quick it's time for PS3 Baseball 

I repeat, do you think DTV could advertise the HR44 as a silent DVR?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, when sitting within 2-3 feet of it, I had to listen extremely hard to notice anything. The DVR fan wasn't running, so I think what I was hearing was the harddrive itself or vibration.

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm still saying the HR44 is silent and no one can convince me otherwise. While watching TV if I hit mute I don't hear a thing unless my A/C is on.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow. Is this topic done yet??


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know about you, but my DVR and TV start up together. What happened with your old unit has nothing to do with the HR44.

Perception of silence has much to do with environment. I live in the country with no houses in back of me. I can pretty much tell when the mail comes by hearing a car go by. My room is dead silent. I can sit within three feet of operating DVR and will not hear anything, whether starting or operating.


Hitting the power button on the DVR does not kick in the fan. That's not starting up your DVR. Pluging in bower or forcing it to restart via a rbr is starting up a DVR.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I repeat, do you think DTV could advertise the HR44 as a silent DVR?


Yes. Easily. It's just as silent as your silent cable DVR.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> Do you think DTV could advertise the HR44 as a silent DVR?


Since most of their ads are somewhat misleading and you have to read the fine print, I'd say no.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Yes. Easily. It's just as silent as your silent cable DVR.


Sorry, that just isn't true. My DVR doesn't have a fan.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

trh said:


> Since most of their ads are somewhat misleading and you have to read the fine print, I'd say no.


Finally someone I can agree with


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> Sorry, that just isn't true. My DVR doesn't have a fan.


Um yes they do. I had 4 of those Black Scientific Atlanta boxes they are not silent and they do have fans.
They also are recirculated many more times then Directv equipment, I've gotton dented ones , ones that wouldn't sit flat.

You can complain about the trees and signal of Directv in the woods, But now I'm doubting your credibility.

No way are those old SA cable cluckers quieter then HR24 or 34s. Sorry don't buy it!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> Do you think DTV could advertise the HR44 as a silent DVR?





trh said:


> Since most of their ads are somewhat misleading and you have to read the fine print, I'd say no.





Cavicchi said:


> Finally someone I can agree with


OK. I guess I didn't get my point across.

The 44 is just as quiet as my Carver amp -- when the amp is turned off.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry, that just isn't true. My DVR doesn't have a fan.


Yes, it has a fan, but it's really a moot point if the fan never has to run. My house is at 80 degrees. The HR44 is in a small built-in cabinet that is in the bottom of my HDTV, so it doesn't have the best ventilation. I've never had the fan kick on with it and as I stated when I was 3 feet away I had to concentrate hard to hear anything. If anything, as I mentioned, I probably was hearing vibration or the hard drive, which your fanless DVR would have itself just from the hard drive being operational.

That being said, to each his own. Apparently, just the possibility that the fan will kick on at a high temperature or for the 1-2 minutes when the DVR needs to reboot is too much noise for you. So, it's not silent for you and makes too much noise. Don't get one. Stick with cable and your silent DVR. You asked for an opinion about it when you don't have one and you didn't like the answer. There's not much else that we can do.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

I feel sorry for the CSR that has to talk to this guy. He'll argue any point to the bitter end. As I mentioned before ambient temperature does make a difference, bottom line is heat is detrimental to electronics, the HR44 doesn't require fan cooling unless your ambient temperature is that high and or you have it stacked in a cabinet with other equipment that is giving off a lot of heat. The HR44 is silent for most customers - common sense with electronics is required to achieve this.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> Sorry, that just isn't true. My DVR doesn't have a fan.


All the DVRs have fans. You can see the pictures of the internals in the First Looks thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/110173-directv-first-looks-and-reviews/?p=1378539#entry1378539

Mike


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Flat out if his no fan DVR eve gets to the same temperature as the hr44 has to hit for the fan to turn on his silent no fan DVR will just shut down and lock up because it will be to hot to operate and there for worthless while its that hot. So his would still be silent but also wouldn't be working. Therefore it's the hr44 is every bit as his unit is silent for the same operating time.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Even my refrigerator is silent when I pull the plug on it. 

I hope the plug gets pulled on this topic- all it takes is a bit of restraint.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Um yes they do. I had 4 of those Black Scientific Atlanta boxes they are not silent and they do have fans.
> They also are recirculated many more times then Directv equipment, I've gotton dented ones , ones that wouldn't sit flat.
> 
> You can complain about the trees and signal of Directv in the woods, But now I'm doubting your credibility.
> ...


So you immediately assumed I have that kind of DVR, amazing! You couldn't think of asking me what kind I had, right? Because you wanted to make a useless point, right? BRC is using a Cisco DVR model 8652HDC and it is FANLESS. I know because it is in MY HOUSE.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike Bertelson said:


> All the DVRs have fans. You can see the pictures of the internals in the First Looks thread.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/110173-directv-first-looks-and-reviews/?p=1378539#entry1378539
> 
> Mike


I said MY DVR does not have a fan, Check it out, Cisco 8652HDC.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I said MY DVR does not have a fan, Check it out, Cisco 8652HDC.


Yes. We got that now. Your DVR does not have a fan and is silent. You don't like the fact that the HR44 has a fan and could potentially not be silent in the times the fan needs to kick on. So, don't get the HR44 or any other DirecTV DVR for that matter then.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> So you immediately assumed I have that kind of DVR, amazing! You couldn't think of asking me what kind I had, right? Because you wanted to make a useless point, right? BRC is using a Cisco DVR model 8652HDC and it is FANLESS. I know because it is in MY HOUSE.


Did you open it up?
As I stated I had 4 of them.

Also they have loud Hard drives and a wopping 320 GB .


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Yes. We got that now. Your DVR does not have a fan and is silent. You don't like the fact that the HR44 has a fan and could potentially not be silent in the times the fan needs to kick on. So, don't get the HR44 or any other DirecTV DVR for that matter then.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Well, you got it now? Are you certain? I have to ask because there was at least one person quite recently who thought my DVR has a fan!

Depends on how noisy the fan is in the HR44, but for now at least, I am staying with cable. If I could save a nice chunk of money, then I would consider DTV.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Did you open it up?
> As I stated I had 4 of them.
> 
> Also they have loud Hard drives and a wopping 320 GB .


No, you never opened it up. You thought it was a different model. I don't have the model you stated in your post.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, you got it now? Are you certain? I have to ask because there was at least one person quite recently who thought my DVR has a fan!

Depends on how noisy the fan is in the HR44, but for now at least, I am staying with cable. If I could save a nice chunk of money, then I would consider DTV.


And as many people told you, the fan in the HR44 is a non-issue. Yes, there's a fan. Yes, it goes on, but only in certain conditions, which would not affect you in day-to-day use. However, you kept insisting that with a fan it would be too loud. I can say with certainty, that it will not from personal experience. Take it for what its worth.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Um yes they do. I had 4 of those Black Scientific Atlanta boxes they are not silent and they do have fans.
> They also are recirculated many more times then Directv equipment, I've gotton dented ones , ones that wouldn't sit flat.
> 
> You can complain about the trees and signal of Directv in the woods, But now I'm doubting your credibility.
> ...


No, I don't have a Scientific Atlanta DVR. There is no fan and the hdd is silent, definitely not noisier than any DTV hdd. If you get one that is noisy, the hdd is bad and they will exchange it. When I joined cable last year, they gave us 3 DVRs. One DVR had slight noise from the hdd heard in a quiet room with no sound from TV. I called and they said the hdd must be bad and asked me to bring it in for an exchange, which I did. The exchange went smoothly and all my DVRs now are silent within 3 feet and no sound from TV.

My cable company is light years ahead of DTV when it comes to customer service.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> No, you never opened it up. You thought it was a different model. I don't have the model you stated in your post.


Blue ridge only uses 2 model HD DVRS

One is Silver and one is Black.
I never stated a model number. I just said it was black!

In case you didn't know Scientific Atlantic is CISCO!
Blue Ridge Use the SA Explorer 8300 HDC (Silver)160 GB
And the SA/Cisco 8652 HDC ( black)320 GB

Don't try and BS me. I know all about them receivers.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

The Merg said:


> And as many people told you, the fan in the HR44 is a non-issue. Yes, there's a fan. Yes, it goes on, but only in certain conditions, which would not affect you in day-to-day use. However, you kept insisting that with a fan it would be too loud. I can say with certainty, that it will not from personal experience. Take it for what its worth.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Silence is a perception that varies among people depending on various factors, one such factor being environment. When time has passed and many more DTV people have the HR44, then this question of silence will be more interesting.

My day-to-day use may be very different than what you experience.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Blue ridge only uses 2 model HD DVRS
> 
> One is Silver and one is Black.
> I never stated a model number. I just said it was black!
> ...


Are you saying the Cisco 8652HDC has a fan???


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> My cable company is light years ahead of DTV when it comes to customer service.


Total BS.

If cable customer service wasn't such a joke, I would still have them.
I still have them for Internet, and hold times are always 15 minutes and 3-5 day response on a service call.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Cavicchi said:


> My cable company is light years ahead of DTV when it comes to customer service.


 Terrific for you. So, why are you trolling this forum?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Are you saying the Cisco 8652HDC has a fan???


Open it


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Silence is a perception that varies among people depending on various factors, one such factor being environment. When time has passed and many more DTV people have the HR44, then this question of silence will be more interesting.

My day-to-day use may be very different than what you experience.


That might very well be true, but then why would you even bother to ask about how silent the DVR is if you are not willing to consider the answers your are given? You asked, people answered, and you challenged what you were told and disregarded what you were told.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

The Merg said:


> That might very well be true, but then why would you even bother to ask about how silent the DVR is if you are not willing to consider the answers your are given? You asked, people answered, and you challenged what you were told and disregarded what you were told.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Yes, I said the HR44 is not silent because it has a fan. What I meant was the HR44 cannot be advertised as silent and most likely isn't silent. I don't consider any DVR with a fan silent. I would consider askling this question about silence after many more users here get that DVR.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Open it


Yes, I opened it and there is no fan. Call Cisco, or call Blue Ridge Cable--Cisco 8652HDC is the model.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, I said the HR44 is not silent because it has a fan. What I meant was the HR44 cannot be advertised as silent and most likely isn't silent. I don't consider any DVR with a fan silent. I would consider askling this question about silence after many more users here get that DVR.


We got that. You don't consider it silent. However, some people, including a lot of people here consider it to be silent as it basically is for day-to-day use. The fan comes on very minimally, if that. The fan is there to make sure the DVR doesn't overheat, which can happen in any environment any where. And since heat is the one thing that is most detrimental to a DVR, I would not consider getting a DVR without one.

Do I consider the HR44 silent? Yes. Is it absolutely completely silent? No. But then again, no device with a mechanical hard drive will be absolutely and completely silent. If you listen close enough, you will hear the hard drive spinning.

You want something that you can be 3 feet away from and not hear while you are in your office. The HR44 will do the job for you. As you will plug it in once and hopefully not need to reboot it, that should be the only time you ever hear the fan. If you ever need to reboot it or the power goes out, you will then hear the fan for those whopping 2 minutes.




- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Silence is in the ear of the beholder. Cavicchi, when you have an HR44 (or have the opportunity to visit someone who has an HR44), please evaluate it and let us know what your personal experience is with it. Until then, I think this discussion has more than run it's course. My HR44 is silent, to me. That doesn't mean it will (or won't) be silent to someone else. Different hearing abilities, different environments in which the equipment is located, all contribute to the perceived level of sound.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

carl6 said:


> Silence is in the ear of the beholder. Cavicchi, when you have an HR44 (or have the opportunity to visit someone who has an HR44), please evaluate it and let us know what your personal experience is with it. Until then, I think this discussion has more than run it's course. My HR44 is silent, to me. That doesn't mean it will (or won't) be silent to someone else. Different hearing abilities, different environments in which the equipment is located, all contribute to the perceived level of sound.


Indeed. And the same for perceived level of chumming and baiting.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I think since he didn't reply to my last post on this subject he may have realized that the hr44 is as silent as any DVR on the market wi or without a fan assuming it doesn't have a bad hard drive.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> I think since he didn't reply to my last post on this subject he may have realized that the hr44 is as silent as any DVR on the market wi or without a fan assuming it doesn't have a bad hard drive.


I had those SA/Ciscos receivers, they sound just like the HR20s did.
They also don't support Whole home service at all and they are $8.95 per month for the first, $14.90 per month Each after + .50 outlet fee each.

My first Year I paid $227 Per month on a Advertized $169.99 package.
Month 13 my bill went from $227 to $295 that was for Phone Cable Internet.

They got dropped on month 13

Directv with the same Cable Internet and Whole home $250 with no promos. Even if we added their phone back it would still cost less having Directv for TV by $5.
That's SAD!


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

damondlt said:


> I had those SA/Ciscos receivers, they sound just like the HR20s did.
> They also don't support Whole home service at all and they are $8.95 per month for the first, $14.90 per month Each after + .50 outlet fee each.
> 
> My first Year I paid $227 Per month on a Advertized $169.99 package.
> ...


You obviously never had the Cisco 8652HDC DVR.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

And, as to post 111? 

Why??


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> And, as to post 111?
> 
> Why??


No, not trolling. There was a great package deal with Verizon that got me interested in DTV again--along with the silent mini genies. I figured if the HR44 made annoying noise, I could put the mini in my den. I asked questions as any prospective DTV customer would do.

If you give me the chance to save a good chunk of money, I will consider it. DTV had offered me lots of discounts to come back, but not enough. Verizon had a sweet package with phone and DTV that I liked, so I gave it a whirl. All went through with Verizon until a day or two later when they informed me DTV axed the deal because I had service within the last 2 years.

I have to tell you that my wife and daughter did not want DTV service again. The reason is loss of signal. When I had DTV in the past, we would occasionally lose signal with snow, thunderstorms, and sometimes with rain. I don't watch much TV, so the loss of signal isn't as big a deal as it is for wife and daughter. When I inquired about DTV on Internet and told my wife and daughter if they missed their favorite show, loss of signal, they could get it via Internet: problem solved.

With cable we have 99.9% reliability. With DTV it was more like 89% reliability. Still, with the right price, I would consider going back to DTV because I don't watch much TV. I could go back now and save a few bucks, but not enough to me switch. After one year the difference is minor. With Verizon the difference after one year is better because I would still save on the phone service.

Now I must say that doing a web search on HR44 noisy and 8652 HDC noisy produced one result, HR44 noisy:* I have the HR44-700 Genie which is a great and fast DVR, but I notice it makes noise which I think is coming from inside the receiver, which I can hear clearly like a fan running, Is this normal?, either way it's making too much noise like a vibrating sound, But I could also try raising the DVR and put something underneath it so it stop making that annoying noise.*

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/205700-hr44-making-noise-normal/


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

cable does not compare or should not be compared to Directv. Just think if there was a disaster of some sort and the cable lines were down, you will not have tv for god knows how long.

My last hometown in Wisconsin had a tornado just 3 miles from my home, I had no power for days, others had no cable tv for over a week. I watched directv with the power of my generator. So this fact blows any% of cable reliability.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> No, not trolling. There was a great package deal with Verizon that got me interested in DTV again--along with the silent mini genies. I figured if the HR44 made annoying noise, I could put the mini in my den. I asked questions as any prospective DTV customer would do.
> 
> If you give me the chance to save a good chunk of money, I will consider it. DTV had offered me lots of discounts to come back, but not enough. Verizon had a sweet package with phone and DTV that I liked, so I gave it a whirl. All went through with Verizon until a day or two later when they informed me DTV axed the deal because I had service within the last 2 years.
> 
> ...


My HR44 is pretty quiet. I never hear it but then again it's next to an HR21-100 which is pretty loud.

IIRC, the HR44 fan only comes on when it reaches a setpont temperature so as long as it's in the open it shouldn't come on too often...if it's in a cabinet you won't hear it any way.

Did you read the second post in that thread you linked?

Mike


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

One more thing, your pc or laptop makes more noise than the HR44. Really...yes you are trolling.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

adamson said:


> cable does not compare or should not be compared to Directv. Just think if there was a disaster of some sort and the cable lines were down, you will not have tv for god knows how long.
> 
> My last hometown in Wisconsin had a tornado just 3 miles from my home, I had no power for days, others had no cable tv for over a week. I watched directv with the power of my generator. So this fact blows any% of cable reliability.


Since we built this house 18 years ago, and in all the years we had cable, the only time we lost service for a day or more was when there was no electricity (blackout), which would also knock out DTV. All power lines, including cable TV, are run underground to my house.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike Bertelson said:


> My HR44 is pretty quiet. I never hear it but then again it's next to an HR21-100 which is pretty loud.
> 
> IIRC, the HR44 fan only comes on when it reaches a setpont temperature so as long as it's in the open it shouldn't come on too often...if it's in a cabinet you won't hear it any way.
> 
> ...


Yes, I read the second post, but that still leaves the first post ;-)


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

adamson said:


> One more thing, your pc or laptop makes more noise than the HR44. Really...yes you are trolling.


I have 3 SSDs in my computer that has one fan running at under 800 rpm. Is it silent? No, but extremely quiet, so quiet that for the most part as close silent as you can get.

In addition, I do not watch TV on my computer. You apparently like to use that word, trolling. Go ahead, use it and I don't care, because responding to you is just a waste of my time.


----------



## Joe166 (Jan 6, 2007)

I guess I have had different experiences than some here. I live in South Florida, where storms are, while not frequent, at least not unusual. I have basic cable as a backup for DTV. I have a whole house standby generator and I live on the water, but on a high (for South Florida) bluff, so I don't get flooded out. Since I have a phone line and comcast internet, basic cable is peanuts extra, but I can see my dish flying to Cuba long before my cable goes out. They used to be very spotty, but they have been very dependable the last 3 or 4 years. 

I just hope that DTV does not get out of the OTA business since that has been my lifeline. The stations antennae are almost directly north of my home about 20 or 30 miles and so if there is a storm system blocking the satellites (southerly direction), I can almost always get the OTA signal on my AM-21 and keep watching, even if it isn't everything. Seldom does the weather obstruct the antenna feed. My main concern is that the dish will depart the area due to high winds.


----------



## loganbay (Oct 15, 2006)

You should not connect the genie directly to the internet. you need to connect the whole home "cloud". If you get a 44 this can be done via built in wireless connection. the 34 would require either a cck wired or a wireless cck. either way it comes with the install.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I guess I have had different experiences than some here. I live in South Florida, where storms are, while not frequent, at least not unusual. I have basic cable as a backup for DTV. I have a whole house standby generator and I live on the water, but on a high (for South Florida) bluff, so I don't get flooded out. Since I have a phone line and comcast internet, basic cable is peanuts extra, but I can see my dish flying to Cuba long before my cable goes out. They used to be very spotty, but they have been very dependable the last 3 or 4 years. 

I just hope that DTV does not get out of the OTA business since that has been my lifeline. The stations antennae are almost directly north of my home about 20 or 30 miles and so if there is a storm system blocking the satellites (southerly direction), I can almost always get the OTA signal on my AM-21 and keep watching, even if it isn't everything. Seldom does the weather obstruct the antenna feed. My main concern is that the dish will depart the area due to high winds.


with a properly mounted dish, it would not anywhere UNLESS your roof goes with the dish. as far as cable goes, many folks when Irene hit the east coast were able to watch DirecTV if they had a generator. those with cable had to wait much longer even if they did not loose or power was restored because cable companies have many powered devices on the streets and if those areas do not have power you are hosed


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> Yes, I read the second post, but that still leaves the first post ;-)


I figured the fact that the Thread Starter said the noise is gone was relevant.

If you're going to use that thread as a source to say the HR44 is noisy then doesn't the second post negate the first post&#8230;or is there something else going?

Mike


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

loganbay said:


> You should not connect the genie directly to the internet. you need to connect the whole home "cloud". If you get a 44 this can be done via built in wireless connection. the 34 would require either a cck wired or a wireless cck. either way it comes with the install.


Not sure what you mean there. Why is it not advisable to connect Genie directly to Internet?


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I figured the fact that the Thread Starter said the noise is gone was relevant.
> 
> If you're going to use that thread as a source to say the HR44 is noisy then doesn't the second post negate the first post&#8230;or is there something else going?
> 
> Mike


In case you haven't noticed, the main discussion for quite some time was about the HR44 being a silent DVR. I had asked about the HR44 in this thread and someone replied to me saying it is silent. I disputed that and still do, referring to HR44 as a silent DVR. I would love to see DTV come out and declare their amazing Genie HR44 is the first or just silent DVR.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

> In case you haven't noticed, the main discussion for quite some time was about the HR44 being a silent DVR. I had asked about the HR44 in this thread and someone replied to me saying it is silent. I disputed that and still do, referring to HR44 as a silent DVR. I would love to see DTV come out and declare their amazing Genie HR44 is the first or just silent DVR.


Fair enough.

You seemed to have been making the argument that the HR44 was a noisy DVR. While it's not silent is it pretty quiet. I doubt you'd hear anything unless the room is quiet.

Further, there is no such thing as a silent DVR. Hard drives are not silent and fans are not silent&#8230;even your 8652 isn't silent.

The fact is there is not a completely silent DVR. If you want silent you'll need a Genie mini or a receiver like the H25. Both are silent and can be hidden from view.

Mike


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

loganbay said:


> You should not connect the genie directly to the internet. you need to connect the whole home "cloud". If you get a 44 this can be done via built in wireless connection. the 34 would require either a cck wired or a wireless cck. either way it comes with the install.


If whole home is enabled, slapping a working ethernet cable to either Genie will provide that link to the internet (cloud if you will); it contains the necessary for DECA and CCK.

Connecting a Genie to the internet is the preferred way to go for many. Dunno where you got the idea it was "wrong"- do you recall the source of that?


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> You seemed to have been making the argument that the HR44 was a noisy DVR. While it's not silent is it pretty quiet. I doubt you'd hear anything unless the room is quiet.
> 
> ...


I can agree with most of what you said. My 8652 HDC is most likely quieter than the HR44. I can sit within 3 feet of my DVR and hear nothing in a room where quiet is really QUIET.

There is no fan in my Cisco 8652 HDC DVR. The operating temperature is stated to be up to 105 degrees Fahrenheit. Because I often game on my PS3 and sometimes xbox 360, my den gets warm, around 80 degrees. No need for me to worry because switching to TV does not activate a fan in my DVR because there is no fan, and I do not hear hdd from within 3 feet.

I don't hide my DVR--it sits on the shelf below my PS3.

All this is not to say I would not switch to DTV, which I explained in another post today. However, I would say, and this is true, we are better off with cable TV. Give me that Verizon package deal and I will consider DTV, otherwise, I don't have any interest in DTV--no matter how many discounts they offer me. I know after that first year expires, the savings is pretty much lost.

I can feel for those that went out to purchase an HR44. They want the latest DVR DTV has to offer. With my cable company, I can tell them what I want when I join and they will bring it. None of this if it's on the truck routine. Heck, if you want to please a new customer, you can make sure that unit is on the truck.

I don't pay for a protection plan. I get free service when i need it. Want to upgrade my DVR? No Problem, and I don't need to go and buy it from an outside source only to return it if leaving DTV.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> Fair enough.
> 
> . Hard drives are not silent and fans are not silent&#8230;*even your 8652 isn't silent.*


Yep far from silent. They sound like HR 20's with that constant hard drive noises.
But you'll never get this guy to admit that, cause he is currently on a cable power trip for what ever reason I'm not sure. The Hr's are light years a head of them Cisco boxes.
Passport Echo is the lamest user interface on the planet.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> I don't pay for a protection plan. I get free service when i need it. *Want to upgrade my DVR? No Problem, and I don't need to go and buy it from an outside source only to return it if leaving DTV.*


Equipment fees are through the roof, so you should get free repairs and upgrades.

So are the local taxes that applies to cable but not satellite.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

damondlt said:


> Equipment fees are through the roof, so you should get free repairs and upgrades.
> 
> So are the local taxes that applies to cable but not satellite.


The "communications tax" in Florida for satellite is way more than catv FYI. We pay like 13% I believe of total bill. CATV will never compare to Directv and should never be compared...two so different services.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

adamson said:


> The "communications tax" in Florida for satellite is way more than catv FYI. We pay like 13% I believe of total bill. CATV will never compare to Directv and should never be compared...two so different services.


I was talking about* our state of PA which is where the OP and myself are from*. Satellite has 6% sales tax only

Blue ridge cable has 6% Sales Tax and,* locals taxes *as well as some area have an FCC tax.

Blue ridge cable Taxes on my Moms $107 monthly cable Bill

Universal Service Fund Fee $4.11
FCC User fee .08
Sales Tax. $6.42
East Stroudsburg Borough Franchise Fee $4.16
Total $14.77

My Taxes with a Directv Bill of $132
Sales Tax 7.92


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Stop making the discussion personal. There's no need for the personal comments. Everyone needs to be civil.

Discuss the topic and not each other or the post is gone. No editing, just gone...there may be other consequences.

Mike


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

"East Stroudsburg Borough Franchise Fee $4.16" - I don't know about that because I don't live in East Stroudsburg.

If I were to switch to DTV, after one year the savings would be less than $15 dollars. If I were to bundle DTV with Verizon, the savings after one year more than doubles. I have everything with cable, phone, Internet, and TV. If I switch TV service, I lose nice discount for Internet, $15 dollars.

As to the person who thinks the 8652 HDC DVR has a noisy hdd, I say you never owned that DVR. Are you the person who opened it and saw a fan inside?

I say you can sit within 3 feet of where my DVR is, and it's in an open cabinet, TV on with no sound, room quiet, and you will not hear anything from that DVR.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

My total tax from BRC for phone, internet and TV is $12.03, and that includes fees.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Cavicchi said:


> I say you can sit within 3 feet of where my DVR is, and it's in an open cabinet, TV on with no sound, room quiet, and you will not hear anything from that DVR.


I believe you, but why would one care to do that?

Fade in..."_Sounds of Silence_", S&G, a long time ago.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I can agree with most of what you said. My 8652 HDC is most likely quieter than the HR44. I can sit within 3 feet of my DVR and hear nothing in a room where quiet is really QUIET.

There is no fan in my Cisco 8652 HDC DVR. The operating temperature is stated to be up to 105 degrees Fahrenheit. Because I often game on my PS3 and sometimes xbox 360, my den gets warm, around 80 degrees. No need for me to worry because switching to TV does not activate a fan in my DVR because there is no fan, and I do not hear hdd from within 3 feet.

I don't hide my DVR--it sits on the shelf below my PS3.


And even though the HR44 has a fan, in your situation it would be just like your Cisco 8652. You can keep it on your shelf below your PS3 and if the operating temperature stays around 105 degrees, the fan will NEVER kick on. If the fan is not going to be on, it would be just like your cable DVR. The only time the fan would come on then would be when you first plug in the DVR or if the power goes out and the DVR boots back up. Switching to TV will NOT turn on the fan. There is no actual turning the DVR on and off. You take it out of standby and put it into standby, if you so desire, but that does not make the fan turn on. You can sit in your office day after day and the HR44 will be just a silent as your cable DVR since the fan will not be used.

I just checked and my HR44 is at 108 degrees and it is in a confined location right next to a HR24. I have never had the fan turn on in the HR44 except when I have restarted the DVR and just for about 2 minutes as it starts up.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"East Stroudsburg Borough Franchise Fee $4.16" - I don't know about that because I don't live in East Stroudsburg.

If I were to switch to DTV, after one year the savings would be less than $15 dollars. If I were to bundle DTV with Verizon, the savings after one year more than doubles. I have everything with cable, phone, Internet, and TV. If I switch TV service, I lose nice discount for Internet, $15 dollars.

As to the person who thinks the 8652 HDC DVR has a noisy hdd, I say you never owned that DVR. Are you the person who opened it and saw a fan inside?

I say you can sit within 3 feet of where my DVR is, and it's in an open cabinet, TV on with no sound, room quiet, and you will not hear anything from that DVR.


How much do you pay for phone? Unless they give you a bundle that makes phone more than free, get ooma. All you pay is taxes. I'll never pay $15 a month or more for phone again. I pay around $3 right now..


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> I believe you, but why would one care to do that?
> 
> Fade in..."_Sounds of Silence_", S&G, a long time ago.


I'm giving you a point of reference. My computer has 3 SSDs and one fan running at under 800 RPM. The only time you hear that fan is putting your ear next to the computer. When I'm on the computer, I like quiet just as much as when watching TV. Now I'm not saying a slight fan noise (whoosh, not hard) would be totally objectionable, but silent is my goal, just as it is with computers. I built my computer years ago with silent in mind. The rear fan operates at under 800 RPM, and 3 SSDs negate the need for excessive cooling. The cooler, Scythe Ninja, is tall with fins and can be used with or without a fan. In case you're wondering. my processor is the Intel Core 2 Duo E8400. Yeah, kind of ancient now, but serves my purpose  My Video card is the SILENT NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT--no fan!

Forgot to make it clear that when on the computer, I sit within 3 feet of my DVR.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

The Merg said:


> And even though the HR44 has a fan, in your situation it would be just like your Cisco 8652. You can keep it on your shelf below your PS3 and if the operating temperature stays around 105 degrees, the fan will NEVER kick on. If the fan is not going to be on, it would be just like your cable DVR. The only time the fan would come on then would be when you first plug in the DVR or if the power goes out and the DVR boots back up. Switching to TV will NOT turn on the fan. There is no actual turning the DVR on and off. You take it out of standby and put it into standby, if you so desire, but that does not make the fan turn on. You can sit in your office day after day and the HR44 will be just a silent as your cable DVR since the fan will not be used.
> 
> I just checked and my HR44 is at 108 degrees and it is in a confined location right next to a HR24. I have never had the fan turn on in the HR44 except when I have restarted the DVR and just for about 2 minutes as it starts up.
> 
> ...


Okay, Merg, I can accept what you say, but there still is a matter of why make the switch to DTV. I was in fact going to make that switch when doing the Verizon Package with DTV. First I called DTV and they offered me lots of discounts with free Genie and free 2 mini genies, free installation and I got them to waive the shipping and handling charge--and I still have that email from DTV to prove what I say. However, I need BRC for the Internet, unless I want 3 MB speed from Verizon, which I don't. Thus, I need BRC for Internet and if I leave their TV service, I get hit with $15 dollars more in cost. DTV offers 3 months of free premiums, BRC offers 1 year of free premiums! Anyway, after one year with DTV my savings is minimal, very minor, so not worth it when considering signal reliability.

DTV axed my deal with Verizon because I had DTV service within the past 2 years. If I could get that Verizon deal, after one year my savings would more than double, which I could accept. I don't watch much TV and we don't need megatons of DVR recording time.

What I figured was if the HR44 was too noisy, I could put the mini genie in my den. Now, if the HR44 fan can stay "asleep" for me, then that's good. Hopefully that big terabyte hdd doesn't create any problems.

The PS3 generates a lot of heat, as does my xbox 360. With central air on, my den can easily be 8 degrees warmer than the living room. I often keep the door to my den closed when smoking a pipe.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> Okay, Merg, I can accept what you say, but there still is a matter of why make the switch to DTV. I was in fact going to make that switch when doing the Verizon Package with DTV. First I called DTV and they offered me lots of discounts with free Genie and free 2 mini genies, free installation and I got them to waive the shipping and handling charge--and I still have that email from DTV to prove what I say. However, I need BRC for the Internet, unless I want 3 MB speed from Verizon, which I don't. Thus, I need BRC for Internet and if I leave their TV service, I get hit with $15 dollars more in cost. DTV offers 3 months of free premiums, BRC offers 1 year of free premiums! Anyway, after one year with DTV my savings is minimal, very minor, so not worth it when considering signal reliability.
> 
> DTV axed my deal with Verizon because I had DTV service within the past 2 years. If I could get that Verizon deal, after one year my savings would more than double, which I could accept. I don't watch much TV and we don't need megatons of DVR recording time.
> 
> ...


These are questions that nobody here can answer for you. The fact is once you sign up you're on the hook. If you think the HR44 is too noisy there's nothing you can do until the commitment is up...unless you pay the ETF.

Another thing to consider is you may not even get an HR44. Unless you purchase one from a retailer you just might get an HR34. It's larger and a bit noiser (not much IMHO) than the HR44.

There's no one here who can provide you with any more information to help you make a decision. I really wish there is but what's been posted by those who actually have an HR44 is about all there is.

The only question left is whether or not you're going to get DIRECTV or not. If noise is your largest concern, and based on the time you've spent discussing it I have to assume it is, then this may not be a good fit for you. :shrug:

However, I doubt you'll find another whole home DVR from any provider that will meet your noise needs. That may also be a consideration...which will be the least noisy.

Mike


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't need whole home DVR. Everyone here has their own DVR and we like it that way, and we could like it the other way.

I really made it clear when I would go to DTV in my post above. If I were to go by signal reliability, then of course I'd stay with cable. However, I don't watch much TV so that Verizon package including DTV is an option because it saves a nice chunk of money after the first year!

As I said previously, DTV axed that Verizon deal because I had service within the past 2 years. There is absolutely no problem for me to get DTV service going directly with DTV, includes all kinds of discounts, etc.

By the way, when I called DTV and we set up delivery, later cancelled by me, DTV person and I can give you his first name, said I would get the HR44 when I told him that is what I want. He lied, you know and I know. But, that is one difference you will not encounter with BRC. I told them I wanted the new Cisco 8652HDC and they said that's what you'll get, and that is what I got. Dtv could do the same but won't. All they have to do is first ask new customer if willing to wait until local distributor has XXX model DVR. If person says yes, they wait until XXX can be delivered.

Now, knowing what I do about how DTV works, nothing new because I had DTV service within past 2 years, actually a year ago, I would make it known to my local DTV distributor, the one DTV uses for installations, that I want HR44. I'd call a few days before scheduled install and find out if they have and are going to bring HR44. If they have it, I accept delivery. If they come without it, I do not accept installation.


----------

